# .17 Cal handgun?



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I recently missed out on a deal for a .22 cal handgun. I now found a .17 cal Taurus Tracker that is new in the box, and looks like a nice gun. Unlimited lifetime warranty. Does this caliber have more punch than a .22 cal?

Would this gun be enough for self defence at close range. I've heard alot of people talking about this caliber, but don't know if it is better or worse than a .22. Any help would be great, Thanks

Oh ya, at 10.00 per box of 50 it is fairly cheap to shoot.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

I would not use a .17 rimfire if I had a choice for SD... 10.00 a box of fifty? ya can get .38 and 9mm for that and then you would be using the recomended USUAL minimum cartridges for defense. a .17 rimfire will likely not have the recomended penetration for SD. I would use it on ground hogs at close range max out of a pistol. 

Are you lookin for a toy or a defensive handgun?


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

2100 ft per sec.
Fun to shoot, but wouldn't bet my life on one.
Also ammo expensive, but like I said , fun.


----------



## beorning (Apr 14, 2006)

.22 is cheaper to shoot by a long shot. Which isn't saying much if you don't care about ammo cost, but it's the primary way I justify my Mark III, so...


----------



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

The .17 is a fast round but its uses are very limited and it was never intended for self defence such as a 357 or .9mm or .45 ect. Ammo is expensive compared to any .22 also , It may have its place but again as far as self defence I would not even consider it . I would just go with a 357-9mm or .40-.41- 45 just my thoughts.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for the input from everyone. The next handgun I purchase will be my first.
While I have many different shotguns and a Rem 308, I'm looking for something that would provide self defence, so I quess I need to re-think my options and look at maybe a .9mm or other. Not being familiar with the handgun calibers is confusing though.
While I would like it to have power, I really don't need a cannon either.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I always recommend a 38 Special double action revolver for self defense for most people. There are no safeties or levers or magazines, etc. You pick it up, squeeze the trigger, and it goes bang. That is nice when you don't have lots of experience or haven't practiced with it in months. 

The 17 might stop the casual assailant, but someone determined or drugged up would keep coming, I bet. My favorite for self defense is a 45 ACP Gold Cup, but lately I've tried out 9mm and 40 Glocks. Ehhh. I often have a 32 ACP Keltec in my pocket. It is good to stick in an ear and fire in emergencies, but not for longer range work.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

A good .357 is a often recomended gun for a beginer to self defence. You can fiire .38 special out of it for cheap practice and use the magnums with the right bulletts for huntin and/or defense. A good 4-6 inch .357 in a medium to heavy frame is hard to beat. The nine is popular but not usually as accurate or as easy to learn to shoot aw well. The .38 special and the nine are NOT cannons! A .38 out of a mid frame or larger ruger or smith n wesson are very easy for all but the faintest to shoot. The bark is worse for the shooter than the bite is. A revolver is somewhat safer/easier to learn but todays auto's "can be reliable" too with a bit more training. 
If ya can goto a shooting range with rentals and an instructor I would recomend it highly. To buy something without doing so can be a crapshoot for some...


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

I wouldn't recommend a .17 cal handgun for self defense. The bullet is just too small IMO, & I don't think that it would even reach it's pontential higher velocity from a handgun-length barrel. The idea behind this cartridge is that it is a fairly high velocity bullet with a flatter trajectory than the .22 or .22mag. I also think that there's been some confusion about the difference between the.17cal rimfire round & the .17cal centerfire round. The .17 rimfire is just a necked-down .22mag with a lighter wt bullet. It's original purpose was as a slightly more accurate small-bore target rifle round. Punching tight groups in paper targets is a different proposition than self defense. The best self defense weapon is a shotgun loaded with OO buckshot. Useing a handgun with any degree of proficiency takes a Lot of practice. I'd really suggest a.22lr revolver for any beginner,followed by a .357/.38 revolver. Practice with the .22, & then practice some more with the .357/.38.Self defense with a handgun isn't something that can be learned over a weekend.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks again for the help. Maybe I don't need a hand gun? I don't have close neighbors and have always thought my pile of shotguns would take care of me.
Having young kids running around years ago kept me from having a handgun.

I know my way around guns, hunting is a major part of my life with over 300 hours in the field every year with either bow or gun. It is a extention of me, and never had a handgun. I was thinking it would be easier to protect our home in need with a handgun.

I always had enough protection around, maybe that's enough.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

A handgun is worth having... it is easier to manouver in a house etc. They just take a little training- its not bad. If the threats are outside a longarm is just as good- its the up close n personal and in tight quarters that a handgun sometimes has the edge. If however all I had was a short shotgun I would not feel unarmed that is for sure


----------

